# Steampunk Airship WIP



## Meloncov (Oct 6, 2008)

Modeling is pretty much done, but the textures have a long way to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Not bad. I don't know much about [3D] Art Modeling, so I'm curious to know if it is supposed to look as griany as it does.


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 6, 2008)

The graininess is a result of the unfinished textures. It should be smoother once it is done.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice! what level of detial are you wanting for it? Realistic, or fun/game?
If need I can suggest good texture sites


----------



## Meloncov (Oct 7, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Nice! what level of detial are you wanting for it? Realistic, or fun/game?
> If need I can suggest good texture sites




I'm shooting for a pixar-style stylized realism.

My issue is not a lack of good textures, but applying them correctly. Also, the image there is an OpenGL view, not a real render. It'll look alot more realistic when finished.

Which isn't to say I'm not always looking for new sources for textures, so any links would be welcome.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah,  k 
Well UV mapping is a real PIA to get right, an art all in itself.
Then you have the texturing itself...

I've bene cheating a lot, using procedural dirt maps to grunge things, makes my life a lot easier 

this is a good exture site:
[CG Textures] - The worlds largest free texture site


----------



## Demongirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Lookin' good. Keep us updated.


----------



## Redrobes (Oct 18, 2008)

I use CGTextures.com - they are free for 15Mb but if you use a lot of them then you can sign up for membership which is not all that expensive and you can download much more.

Have you seen the 3DMark demos ? I cant remember exactly which one but I think its 3DMark06 which has a similar 3D steam punk airship animation.

OpenGL is capable of really high quality renders but most of the time its used in its basic form for preview modes. If you want to go one stage higher and keep the speed up then try out Gelato from nVidia. You will need something as an editor that is Gelato capable tho. If you want Pixar quality then your looking at PR RenderMan tho...

Good start - looking forward to seeing how it progresses...


----------



## Meloncov (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay, it's more or less finished now.


----------

